# HELP! Water damage to wood nightstand!



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the same problem with our wooden center table. Mine are newspaper imprints. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

*Imprint transfer*

Both of these situations would be more easily assessed with a photo accompaniment. Is either piece of antique in nature, what finish is on the pieces (if known), color, are they veneer or solid, and most importantly just how bad is the transfer mark. 
If the pieces have dried and there is no noticable structural damage, and the finish(whatever it may be) is intact, I would use a non-abbrasive waterless hand cleaner similar to Go-Jo. It is free of any type of grit which could harm the finish. Using gentle pressure, wipe it onto the effected areaand let sit a few minutes , about 3 should be plenty. Then, using a cloth that has some texture to it ( think burlap-like material) start wiping the area with a small circular motion. If the transferred print is coming off easily, continue. If not, let stand another 3 minutes and try again. Waterless hand cleaner is a very "friendly" cleaning agent when used on intact finishes. I've used it on good pieces to simply clean off the 60 years of lemon pledge and other filth that has accumulated. Also - with a variety of rubbing "tools" (as in superfine steel wool) or some of the synthetic cleaning pads which are meant for things like glass stove tops, I have found it an invaluable cleaner when trying to maintain the original finish of a good piece of furniture. If this approach works, all you need do is buff the piece til dry, let it sit a day or so (Not in direct sunlight) and then, apply a good paste wax to bring the lustre back to the piece. 
I know it sounds like alot - but it's actually very easy and doesn't cost much at all. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can use a product containing _oxalic acid_. Many furniture restoration professionals sell these products and may even be able to help you select a product best suited for your needs. Oxalic acid is a wood bleach so be aware that once the water mark/stain is removed, you'll probably have to refinish the piece. It might be a good idea to test any chemicals on a hidden spot, such as under a table or on the bottom of a chair leg to make sure no more damage will be incurred. If the damage is beyond that which surface cleaning can repair, you can sand the surface of the piece and refinish.
If chemicals and manual labor aren't your thing, here are a few home remedies:

1) Apply a generous layer of mayonnaise onto the mark and leave over night. In the morning, wipe with a thick cotton cloth such as a cloth diaper. 
2) Polish the mark with toothpaste until it disappears. Be sure to use white toothpaste for this, not a gel. 
3) If there's a smoker in the house, rub the mark with cigar or cigarette ashes until it disappears. 
4) Rub a paste of baking soda and water into the stain. Leave overnight and wipe off in the morning with a cotton cloth.


----------



## AngelaBen (Sep 6, 2010)

Kschleicher06 said:


> Hi, I recently went on a weekend trip and when i returned back home 3 days later, i lifted a reading book off my nightstand and underneath the book was massive water damage. Condensation from a class that was on the book must have traveled while i was gone and now theres a raised book imprint on my nightstand from the water...What do I do?!?!?!
> thank you!


You can try rub with a cloth dipped in a wood cleaner, going with the grain of the wood. Follow by buffing with a clean cloth and applying furniture polish.
Also, try a 50-50 mix of bicarbonate of soda and white toothpaste. Mayonnaise could also help but let it sit for an hour.
Another solution you can make is of equal parts of vinegar, boiled linseed oil and turpentine.
To polish the wood you can use olive oil, applied with sperfine steel wool.


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

I had to drop a line. NEVER - I REPEAT NEVER think that you are "polishing" anything with any grade of steel wool. Except maybe a piece of railroad track. Steel wool will remove the patina from a piece of wood - brass - bronze etc quite quickly. Secondly - If the furniture isn't important to you, you can do as you please - but to sand - or go to oxalic (which by the way is best reserved for water stains and steel wool contamination) is extreme. It also will require neutralizing if applied to any bare wood. And watch out for any dust\fumes, it is an acid. With wood - especially finished wood, LESS IS BEST. 40 years of working with and living with antiques has taught me that. I cannot believe some of the things I read on this site. Best of luck.


----------

